# Ghost Lighting set-up



## RLukard (Sep 18, 2010)

I am surprised I have not posted this before. This is a slideshow presentation of how I lit my ghost on Halloween 2007.

Ghost Lighting from The Haunted Library


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tips on using two black lights- and the blue party light.


----------

